
This Was Once the Most Preposterous Vehicle Known to Man - ajaviaad
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a31709299/helica-propeller-car/
======
h2odragon
"Murder machine" ... Imagine the joy this thing would be on a gravel road.

